# FORTALEZA! Impressões de um turista sobre a capital cearense, com plus de Jeri e Canoa Quebrada!



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Ano passado queria passar um carnaval mais tranquilo e decidi ir conhecer o Ceará. Minha pretensão inicial era conhecer apenas Fortaleza, mas acabei dando um pulo em Canoa Quebrada e Jeri. Exatamente nessa época, estava acontecendo a greve da PM e o exército estava nas ruas. Tava com muito medo. Mas, mesmo assim, eu segui com a viagem...hahaa Segue abaixo meus relatos e impressões. Vamos!!!

1. Chegada em Fortaleza. O aeroporto ficou show. A área de embarque é ampla e bem iluminada. Gostei!!









2. Skyline visto do aeroporto. Tempo estava nublado.









3. Fiquei hospedado em Mucuripe. Logo depois que cheguei, fui caminhar pela orla. Esse jardim japonês é muito bonito.









4. Prédios ao lado do Jardim Japonês.









5. Visão do outro lado.









6. Apesar de ser um feriado que a cidade fica mais vazia e da greve da PM, a orla estava bastante movimentada. O porteiro do prédio já tinha me alertado sobre o perigo. Percebi alguns jovens desconhecidos abordando as pessoas e fiquei com um pouco de medo de ficar tirando fotos.









7. O pôr do sol tava lindo.









8. Aviso importante em uma barraca...hahaha









9. Vi muito dessa sorveteria na cidade e resolvi experimentar o sorvete. Gostei! Muito bom.









10. Caminhando pela orla, eu fui surpreendido por um vendedor de uma agência, que me ofereceu um pacote para Jeri, por um preço atrativo e ainda ganhando Canoa Quebrada. Apesar de saber a distância e o cansaço que seria fazer esse bate-volta para Jeri, resolvi enfrentar...hahaa Sai 4 hrs da manhã de Fortaleza. Cheguei em Jijoca e peguei o famoso pau de arara, para ir para a vila.









11. Estava chovendo bastante em Jeri, mas até que o tempo colaborou. A primeira parada foi a Lagoa do Paraiso. A famosa lagoa das redes.









12. O tempo super abriu e fomos para um lugar parecido com os Lençois Maranhenses. A lagoa do Amâncio.









13. Depois foi a hora da Árvore da Preguiça. A foto ficou péssima...kkk









14. Então, seguimos para Vila. Não deu para conhecer praticamente nada da Vila. Pois, assim que chegamos já fomos para a Trilha da Pedra furada. A trilha não é tão fácil. Mas, o visual é bem bonito.









15. Muito lindo!









16. Isso porque ainda tinham algumas nuvens de chuva...









17. O caminho para chegar na Pedra Furada é tenso. Tem muitaa pedra, inclusive na praia.









18. Pedra Furada.









19. No final do dia voltamos para a capital. Cheguei mais ou menos 23:30 em Fortaleza. Tomei banho e já fui dormir, pois no dia seguinte, iria para o lado leste, fazer a rota das 3 praias: Morro Branco, Praia das Fontes e Canoa Quebrada. Às 07:00 da manhã o ônibus passou e a primeira parada foi a cidade de Beberibe, que é onde fica a associação dos buggueiros, que leva os turistas para as praias de Morro Branco e Praia das Fontes.









20. Dunas.









21. Vista para a praia.









22. Muitas falesias.









23. Paisagem incrível.









24. Muitos buggies.









25. Achei muito lindo isso.









26. Aviso importante 2...hahaha









27. Seguimos viagem para Canoa Quebrada. Achei o ponto de apoio bem estruturado, com restaurantes, piscinas e banheiros limpos.









28. Ponto de apoio.









29. Praia de Canoa Quebrada.









30. A água estava bem morna.









31. Caminhada para o famoso símbolo de Canoa Quebrada, que acabei não fotografando ‘sozinho’...haha









32. Jangada.









33. Logo o fim do dia chegou e voltamos para Fortaleza. No caminho, passamos um complexo de lojinhas de artesanato, que contem a maior rapadura do mundo, segundo eles...haha









34. Finalmente o dia amanheceu em Fortaleza e então, voltei para turistar pela capital. O tempo ainda estava bem fechado pela manhã, mas foi abrindo. Vista do meu ap.









35. Acho que essa é a Praia de Mucuripe.









36. Gostei muito desse prédio.









37. Ruas internas.









38. A orla estava passando por uma grande reforma.









39. Skyline poderoso...









40. Fui caminhando em direção ao Dragão do Mar. No caminho, tinha uma feirinha que esqueci o nome.









41. Achei esse prediozinho fofo.









42. Aterro de Iracema. E o tempo começou abrir.









43. Famosa Estátua de Iracema.









44. Vista do píer da Praia de Iracema. Estava muitoo calor e o mar estava bem convidativo. Mas, não sabia se a praia é própria para banho.









45. Ruinas de um prédio que parece que ficaria lindo, se fosse restaurado.









46. Caminho para o Dragão do Mar. Dizem que essa área é um pouco perigosa. Mas, tomei coragem e fui andando...haha









47. Cheguei.









48. Rampa de acesso.









49. Vista...









50. Ao redor do complexo, há muitas construções históricas interessantes.









51. Cúpula...









52. Skyline com a cúpula









53. Skyline.









54. ‘Ponte’ de Ferro.









55. Entorno.









56. Achei bem imponente.









57. Achei bem bonitas essas casinhas coloridas.









58. Vista da rua.









59. Voltando para o ap, pela parte interna.









60. Não exatamente qual bairro é esse. Mas, achei agradável, com uma boa limpeza e oferta de serviços.









61. Ruas internas.









62. Ruas internas.









63. Prediozinho fofo.









64. No final do dia, fui conhecer a Praia do Futuro. Achei a estrutura de barracas algo incrível.









65. Outra barraca.









66. A praia em si, eu não achei tão bonita. O mar é bem agitado também.









*Impressões gerais sobre a viagem*. O Ceará tem um potencial turístico incrível. As pessoas são muito engraçadas e hospitaleiras. Acredito que não foi a melhor época para visitar Fortaleza, por conta da greve e por causa das reformas que a orla estava passando. Me senti muito inseguro na cidade. Eu gostei muito de ter conhecido Jeri, mas a viagem é extremamente cansativa e o ideal é realmente se hospedar na vila e curtir a noite por lá. Canoa Quebrada tem uma vibe bem bacana também. As praias de uma maneira eral, eu não achei tão bonitas quanto outras praias do Nordeste, mas as águas são mornas e isso me agrada muito...hehe. Parecer final: conheça o Ceará!


----------



## MonWorldwide (Feb 17, 2013)

Rapaz, corajoso em fazer bate-volta de mais de 12h de chão haha

Adorei seu thread e relato. Muito obrigado pelo compartilhamento 

Eu costumo ir bastante à Fortaleza e nunca me senti inseguro. As pessoas de lá são extremamente solicitas e agradáveis. Inclusive já arrisquei andar de busao (q deu milhões de voltas) e “me perdi” e um rapaz fez questão de me levar até meu destino. Fofo! 
Fortaleza está em meu coração desde o primeiro momento que pisei ali


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelente passeio por Fortaleza! E de quebra, ainda conheceu as três praias mais badaladas do estado (Jeri, Morro Branco e Canoa Quebrada). Observação: o bairro das fotos 60 a 63 se chama Meireles, e é o bairro mais nobre da cidade.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

MonWorldwide said:


> Rapaz, corajoso em fazer bate-volta de mais de 12h de chão haha
> 
> Adorei seu thread e relato. Muito obrigado pelo compartilhamento
> 
> ...


Obrigado pelo comentário, cara! Rapaz, foi bem cansativo realmente, esse bate-volta...hahaha

Sobre a insegurança, acredito que tenha sido pelo momento mesmo, de greve da PM.

Abss!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Will_NE said:


> Excelente passeio por Fortaleza! E de quebra, ainda conheceu as três praias mais badaladas do estado (Jeri, Morro Branco e Canoa Quebrada). Observação: o bairro das fotos 60 a 63 se chama Meireles, e é o bairro mais nobre da cidade.


Obrigado Will!


----------



## luno26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Essa região já está toda diferente. É impressionante como Fortaleza se transforma rápido. 

Fotos legais.


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

Belas fotos! Gostei muito desse seu relato fotográfico, e as fotos escolhidas ficaram ótimas, deu pra sentir bem o clima da cidade. 

Realmente acho que vc foi numa época péssima. Foram terríveis esses dias de motim da PM (motim, pois greve seria se fosse legal). Além disso vc ainda pegou a época da reforma do calçadão. Hoje ja ta tudo pronto, faltando só a entrega dos quiosques e da área da nova feirinha (essa que vc tirou foto é apenas provisória). Quanto ao motim da PM, graças a Deus depois o governo estadual conseguiu aprovar uma emenda à constituição estadual proibindo definitivamente esse tipo de ação, e vários PMs estão sendo punidos ainda por terem brincado com a segurança da população. 

Quanto aos bate-voltas, para Morro Branco e Praia das Fontes vale a pena. Já pra Canoa acharia mais interessante dormir pelo menos 1 noite la pra aproveitar a vila a noite que é super agradável. Ja para Jeri, recomendado no mínimo 2 noites pra aproveitar bem a vila e conseguir voltar reenergizado!!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

luno26 said:


> Essa região já está toda diferente. É impressionante como Fortaleza se transforma rápido.
> 
> Fotos legais.


Bom saber! Obrigado Luno.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Compton_ said:


> Belas fotos! Gostei muito desse seu relato fotográfico, e as fotos escolhidas ficaram ótimas, deu pra sentir bem o clima da cidade.
> 
> Realmente acho que vc foi numa época péssima. Foram terríveis esses dias de motim da PM (motim, pois greve seria se fosse legal). Além disso vc ainda pegou a época da reforma do calçadão. Hoje ja ta tudo pronto, faltando só a entrega dos quiosques e da área da nova feirinha (essa que vc tirou foto é apenas provisória). Quanto ao motim da PM, graças a Deus depois o governo estadual conseguiu aprovar uma emenda à constituição estadual proibindo definitivamente esse tipo de ação, e vários PMs estão sendo punidos ainda por terem brincado com a segurança da população.
> 
> Quanto aos bate-voltas, para Morro Branco e Praia das Fontes vale a pena. Já pra Canoa acharia mais interessante dormir pelo menos 1 noite la pra aproveitar a vila a noite que é super agradável. Ja para Jeri, recomendado no mínimo 2 noites pra aproveitar bem a vila e conseguir voltar reenergizado!!


Obrigado Compton!

Realmente, acredito que esteja tudo bem melhor. Bom saber que essa questão de 'greves' foi resolvida.

Quero mto voltar em Jeri pra ficar mais dias.

Abss!


----------

